# Transmisor y receptor de FM



## Viyi (Sep 19, 2009)

Necesito ayuda en un circuito que estoy haciendo. Consiste en un transmisor y un receptor de fm. El objetivo es que lo que yo hable por el transmisor se pueda escuchar por ese receptor. Pero lo monte y todo y no me funciona. Si alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar el error se lo agradeceria muchisimo.. Aqui les dejo el diagrama del transmisor, el receptor y del amplificador de audio que use.

Este amplificador lo probe con un mp4 y funciono perfectamente o sea que ese no tiene problemas.. 

Cualquier cosa me dicen.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola

Creo que hay que hacer funcionar cosa por cosa para que al final todo esté bien,

Primero: 
verifica que el trasmisor "Trasmita".
Coloca tu trasmisor cerca a un receptor de FM. Una radio.
Con tu Mp4 Has que reproduzca una canción e inyecta la señal a tu trasmisor.
En la radio, barre toda la banda de FM tratando de encontrar en qué frecuencia está trasminitndo tu Trasmisor. debes escuchar la canción que está reproduciendo el Mp4.
Anota La Frecuencia a la cual recibes.
Nota: No satures de sonido el trasmisor con el Mp4 Vájale.

Una vez que recibas, Con la mayor claridad Posible, en la radio anota la frecuencia a la cual recibes.

Segundo:
Verifica que tu receptor "Reciba".
Acerca tu trasmisor y tu receptor.
conecta el receptor a tu amplificador. -Dices que funciona bien-.
Enciendelos, si están Sintonizados escucharás la canción que reproduce el Mp4.
Si No. Gira lentemente C1 en tu receptor. Poco a poco,
Si el rango de C1 permite sintonizar a la frecuencia de tu trasmisor en algún punto del Giro lograrás oir la canción del Mp4.
Si en todo el Giro de C1 no logras oir nada es posible, una de dos, que tu trasmisor trasmita muy por afuera de tu receptor o que el tu receptor no funcione.

Puedes verificar tu receptor por medio de la radio:
Enciende la radio en la banda de FM.
acerca tu receptor a la radio, enciendelo.
barre la banda de FM en la radio; en algún punto del barrido en la radio debes escuchar el sonido clásico -Zzzzz-.
Si lo escuchas en todo el rango de FM en la radio, separa tu receptor de la radio y vuelve a Intentarlo.
Etc...Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes.

PD: trata de captar las ideas no el procedimiento.


----------



## Viyi (Sep 19, 2009)

Gracias Mr. Carlos.. voy a intentarlo asi!


----------



## juanme (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo he comprado un equipo de monitorizacion inalambrica y al probarlo aparte de la musica se escucha mucho ruido, con lo que te vuelves loco en el escenario. He intentado sintonizar el emisor que tiene una ajustable, pero nada. En el receptor no tengo ningun tipo de ajustable. ¿Que puedo hacer para reducir el ruido? Gracias


----------



## roggers (Nov 13, 2009)

se ve bien facil hacerlo, pero estoy buscando un transmisor para enviar bits
es para controlar un bot
si alguien tiene un que sea facil de armar que me avise


----------



## Juanch0402 (Mar 3, 2010)

el transmisor como o con que se alimenta


----------



## lorenzojlamas (Abr 25, 2010)

Juanch0402 dijo:


> el transmisor como o con que se alimenta



Tengo la misma duda, el transmisor como se alimenta?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2010)

Bueno, como nadie a contestado... voy a hacer uso de mi poco aprendizaje... 
el transmisor no se alimenta.... utiliza la energia que se produce con el microfono, por lo que no creo que tenga mucho alcance, si se requiere de un alcance mayor... se tiene que amplificar la señal.....
consejo totalmente corregible por los expertos....
saludos....


----------



## roggers (Abr 30, 2010)

por lo que estudie el microfono es un transductor, este capta las vivraciones del aire y las transforma en distintos valores ohmicos, por lo cual la resistencia de 1k en serie con el microfono es un divisor de tension 
el condensador es como una trampa de corriente continua solo deja pasar la componente alterna de la señal a la base del transistor

 con una bateria de 9 volt con el positivo en el extremo superior de la resistencia de 1k y el negativo en el extremo inferior del microfono

ahora si me equivoco sobre el funcionamiento porfavor correjirme y avisar por mp porfavor

salu-2


----------



## lubeck (Abr 30, 2010)

a pos si.....
vean este link...
es un transmisor muy parecido...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/transmisor-fm.htm

se alimenta con 3v
lo malo es que creo no dice las especificaciones de la bobina....

y aqui otro...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-2130/


----------



## luvapi (Abr 18, 2011)

El transmisor que tu pones es super bueno, yo lo he montado y la bobina se hace solo con un cable de cobre de 16" y dandole 4 vueltas y media a un lapicero, ese transmisor funciona 100%, espero no sea muy tarde jejeje


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Bueno, como nadie a contestado... voy a hacer uso de mi poco aprendizaje...
> el transmisor no se alimenta.... utiliza la energia que se produce con el microfono, por lo que no creo que tenga mucho alcance, si se requiere de un alcance mayor... se tiene que amplificar la señal.....
> consejo totalmente corregible por los expertos....
> saludos....



si es alimentado, toda la linea de arriba del esquema en donde va la bobina y las resistencias van a positivo de la bateria de 3V.

en la parte de abajo donde va la resistencia de 56 ohm desde el emisor del transistor va el negativo.


----------



## mstpaez (May 5, 2011)

BUENAS.....
muchachos alguien conoce las referencias del receptor posteado al principio???
o alguno para el mismo fin??? (Audio)
lo necesito lo mas simple posible.....
desde ya gracias ^_^


----------



## anthony123 (May 5, 2011)

Esos circuitos son los mas comunes en internet. El transmisor tiene un post completo en el foro y el receptor es un super-regenerativo que tambien lo está aqui.


----------

